

17 Mistakes Microsoft Made in the Xbox Security System - lkmkld
http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/17_Mistakes_Microsoft_Made_in_the_Xbox_Security_System

======
eli
If you're interested in this stuff 'bunnie' wrote a whole book on the topic:
<http://hackingthexbox.com/>

